# Im trying to be better



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Guy's and Gal's.

Well i have been trying my BEST to be on my best behavior since i have joined this forum.

Awhile ago i had made that "75 yard shot" thread, And thats when problems got started. I am D.O.N.E. With making shooting videos!!! Well i may make some "test videos" In the future for fellow members here..

Well, I just wanted to say, sorry about all that stuff that happened! Im going to give this forum my 100% BEST BEHAVIOR for now on...

I Dont want to be a guy who causes trouble, i want to be someone who helps other people with slingshots and Information.

Thanks,

SMS


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh great&#8230;&#8230;. that makes me want to read the "75 yard shot" thread. Perhaps I missed it.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Go take a look. Its in the Art of shooting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 44939


Bad monkey! Bad monkey! :rofl:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Come on monkey! If everybody was on their best behavior all the time, we'd lose half the fun of being on a forum. :devil:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 44940


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

[quote name="SuperMonkeySlinger" post="361199" timestamp="1384387148"
Im trying to be better[/quote]
We'll I hope you're trying to be a better director 'cous your videos suck!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Davidka said:


> We'll I hope you're trying to be a better director 'cous your videos suck!


 I was using a P.H.O.N.E. playa. 70 yards at that.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 44941


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Dam%it treefork, All your posts make me burst of laughter!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 44944


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i find it insulting that you chose not to be yourself. who cares if you butthurt someone. ive caused it a few times and i dont let it bother me. thats the greatness of everyone being an individual.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Normal Boring Monkey Slinger does NOT have a nice ring to it, does it? Just be yourself dude. Just be the SUPER Monkey Slinger.

Be well,
SF

Ps: personally I was sitting back waiting for you to post the 75 yard shot video one day...
...I was rooting for it actually.
But that is just me.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> I was using a P.H.O.N.E. playa. 70 yards at that.


It was beautiful!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Imperial said:


> i find it insulting that you chose not to be yourself. who cares if you butthurt someone. ive caused it a few times and i dont let it bother me. thats the greatness of everyone being an individual.


 Alright i WILL be myself but some things will change.

And davidka, "haha" Thats so "funny" .


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Normal Boring Monkey Slinger does NOT have a nice ring to it, does it? Just be yourself dude. Just be the SUPER Monkey Slinger.
> 
> Be well,
> SF
> ...


 Hey SF,

thanks man i appreciate it. There are few out there that actually wanted to see the vid, And all the rest just wanted to light fires. But all my friends on here were rooting for me, And thats all that matters right?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > Normal Boring Monkey Slinger does NOT have a nice ring to it, does it? Just be yourself dude. Just be the SUPER Monkey Slinger.
> ...


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

[/quote]

hey SMS,
once you get that shot on clear video, make sure you draw little tiny middle fingers on the milk jug for when you get the closeup on it! hahaha
be well, 
SF[/quote][/quote]

Hahahahahaha!! SF, your a freaking GENIUS!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hey SMS,
once you get that shot on clear video, make sure you draw little tiny middle fingers on the milk jug for when you get the closeup on it! hahaha
be well,
SF[/quote][/quote]

Hahahahahaha!! SF, your a freaking GENIUS!! 

[/QUOTE]

or how bout -


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 45046


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Umm Treefork,

I hate to be the one to tell you this, but that is a really weird place to keep your monkey collection.

if you start to feel a little crowded up there, I am sure you can find monkey cages on google or something... :naughty:

SF

ps: how do you get the bananas to the monkeys? forget it, I don't wanna know...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Smiling Fury

Don't you recognize that picture. That is your life partner. He said you feed the gerbils and the monkeys. :rofl:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

So, Treefork, you have a collection of pictures of homosexuals engaging in bestiality for what reason exactly? :rofl:


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

This is a epic showdown!!! LOL! :rofl:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> This is a epic showdown!!! LOL! :rofl:


No showdown, just some lighthearted jokes. At least for my part anyway. I hope Treefork isn't taking this trash talk seriously. Are you treefork?
SMS, I am almost positive that Treefork has a good sense of humor about a little BSing and a couple of dumb jokes. Treefork, please let me know if you are taking offense because I would be happy to stop if that is the situation. Not trying to start a war of words here, you follow me?

Well, let me know,
SF


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I wouldnt worry too much if people want to argue or pick faults in things you do...

Another forum i use...theres so many idiots you wouldnt believe.... there are also some real good guys too...

I was giving that place a break for a while... but had commited to a charity auction for my 'movember' appeal....

Since last week... it has escalated...with people donating this..and that... and others bidding... and donating out of sheer kindness...

We have raised over £450 for the charity....

And last year... the forum done a similar auction for a member who passed away... over £3000 was raised for a remembrance garden for gim...

The point im trying to get at... is its an internet forum... try not to take it so serious.... things can be taken differently to how they were meant... you cant see emotion...or the tone is was said...via a computer screen....

Im sure everybody means well... and all would help out if you needed it....

We are all in the same game... some at different levels... but all share the same goal


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > This is a epic showdown!!! LOL! :rofl:
> ...


Ofcourse man, I was joking as well.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SmilingFury said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > This is a epic showdown!!! LOL! :rofl:
> ...


Private Message sent.


----------

